# Stopping a snow storm!!!!



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I just heard on the news the mayor of Moscow Russia is spending 6 mil to trie and stop oncoming snowstorm's. This will be next.:laughing:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

all it will take are a few nukes to heat things up.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nukes??? Tell them to all go out and hook up their plows and get ready, that seems to work here everytime. 

Bossman


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

No kidding Bossman I didnt catch exactly what they were going to do but something about shooting some sort of crystals at the storm I hope Daley doesnt hear about this. LOL


----------

